# Sonic r255 Released - Best Looking DS Homebrew Game Yet ?



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

*Sonic r255 Released*
Best Looking DS Homebrew Game Yet ?



Ritz has today released what looks to be one of the best looking Homebrew Games for the Nintendo DS.



			
				Ritz said:
			
		

> sonic is the development name for my homebrew nintendo ds 3d game project. some notable features include skeletal animation, static & dynamic point lights, shadow volumes, skyboxes, picking, gravity and object & environment collision detection. in the near future i will build the game logic, a.i., scripting and i hope to include an interactive 3d map builder for easy world creation and object & creature placement






Spoiler: Video










Download



Project Website


----------



## Jax (Jul 20, 2008)

That's not Sonic...


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 20, 2008)

Wasn't this posted before? I remember the screenshots...


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

'[2008.07.18] - sonic_r255.zip - more detailed environmental collision'
This new build came out yesterday

And it looks good


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a really rare combination of great programming, 3D models and texturing ! 

Wow this looks amazing.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my god. That's a Homebrew? other than the crappy font, I would have thought that was a commercial game.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 20, 2008)

View distance aside, this actually looks BETTER than many commercial games.

Good work to the author.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy SHIT! I SEE DUAL SHADOWS.
This guy needs to make this a Action RPG. I don't care if it is 256MB
EDIT: HOLY CRAP AA


----------



## Cermage (Jul 20, 2008)

*oh my god. * 

i've been craving this sort of game for the DS for awhile, i don't mind draw distance either =P


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah it looks awesome.
So awesome it made me go.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 20, 2008)

That is insane! Talk about pushing the DS to its limits!


----------



## leonheart_a (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks very nice. The whole background/city/area is from Neverwinter Nights. I knew it was from somewhere! Even so it looks very good.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 20, 2008)

crazy. the light/shadow effects have me amazed the most


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2008)

Some AAA company like SE or even Nintendo needs the buy this guys engine


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah the video amazed me.


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

His site is very slow right now, somebody add it to the gbatemp download center


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> His site is very slow right now, somebody add it to the gbatemp download center


Ok I will.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

Mind=blown.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 20, 2008)

its nothing much at the moment. has no boundaries as of yet. you can just walk off the side and you will begin to fall. has basic movement, a kick, a he makes a cheeky hand nose action thing. you use l/r triggers to zoom in zoom out, use the touch screen to rotate. and thats about it.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 20, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> its nothing much at the moment. has no boundaries as of yet. you can just walk off the side and you will begin to fall. has basic movement, a kick, a he makes a cheeky hand nose action thing. you use l/r triggers to zoom in zoom out, use the touch screen to rotate. and thats about it.


No, actually, you can select the other characters around the city and play as them too.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 20, 2008)

o.O you can? ill give it a go


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Er How do you play as the other characters?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2008)

EDIT:oppas
BTW: Just touch the other people


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 20, 2008)

nice graphics engine, too bad that's all it is right now.
a graphics engine with a small demo map.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks pretty good....like that other person said, this would be a great Action RPG, and who cares about the file size.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah, it's "just" a graphics engine, but one hell of an engine. this is homebrew? shame on all the commercial developers.
just one word (that isn't really a world): 

*WHOA!*

will be very interesting to see this in a real game. or he should sell his engine at some point if he doesn't plan to make a game with it. pretty amazing stuff


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 20, 2008)

Jesus Christ that looks amazing

Would probably buy his game if he makes one and if the gameplay has a good structure!


----------



## fateastray (Jul 20, 2008)

MDK DS =3 this would be perfect...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

I will keep a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on this project.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 20, 2008)

You also get to see some boxes if you hold start =D


----------



## Fakie! (Jul 20, 2008)

You can also get to play as a big monster when you enter the nearest house when you start playing.
Pretty cool.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

It's definitely a pretty amazing homebrew, and as a demo, it's fun to tinker with, as well. I wouldn't say it's anything beyond 3D we've already seen on the DS, but again, for a homebrew demo, it's pretty damned impressive. Whomever made it seems to be very talented and will likely see themselves in a decent job in the not-too-distant future (if they aren't already with a prolific developer). Hope we see this project expand.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 22, 2008)

This looks better than most commercial DS games. I hope it's an RPG


----------



## Gimmy (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy crap, NWN is on it's way to the DS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now seriosly, this is looking goooood!!


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 23, 2008)

A game company NEED to hire this guy.

his demo looks better than most of DS games out there


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 23, 2008)

It scares me how someone this smart isn't already employed by Nintendo.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 23, 2008)

impressive
I hope this ends up more than a demo


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks beautiful! Can't wait to try it, i will download it soon (or right now)! Looks like the DS can handle
3D very good!


----------



## Pulka (Jul 23, 2008)

GTA for DS should have these graphics!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 23, 2008)

Pulka said:
			
		

> GTA for DS should have these graphics!


Yeah I agree.
Well maybe similar graphics with some tweaking, but it would look good.


----------



## sconethief (Jul 23, 2008)

Me want MORE!!!


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 24, 2008)

r556 is out fyi

http://ritz.ca.googlepages.com/sonic_r256.zip


----------



## vapour99 (Jul 24, 2008)

somebody *hire* this guy now!

he did this alone?!?!?!? for a PROJECT?

it looks almost better then gamecock's dementium engine!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 24, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> r556 is out fyi
> 
> http://ritz.ca.googlepages.com/sonic_r256.zip


Yeah I know, but it's not that much of a update to make a topic for.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 24, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> It scares me how someone this smart isn't already employed by Nintendo.



You'd be amazed how many post-graduate game students each year don't end up finding work for a year or more simply because they can't break in. This guy is probably in a similar situation (3D environments like this isn't childs play, rest assured), and so is using this as a means of getting his name out there.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 24, 2008)

Incredible. (for anyone mildly interested, the screenshot does not do this justice, download the demo now)

There are serious problems with Draw Distance however, even when going into houses there are draw distance problems, which shouldn't happen.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 24, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Oh my god. That's a Homebrew? other than the crappy font, I would have thought that was a commercial game.



The font (and associated text) is obviously just giving technical and debug information, I doubt it will be in any final product.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Reminds me of Vampire: The masquerade - Redemption.

Very Impressive work BTW.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice, hope to see this advance into something great. If he released his source eventually, we would see so many more 3D homebrew games.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

Good lord.  I watched just a little bit of the video and this is the most impressive 3D I've seen in anything non-commercial, and even then that looks pretty damn good compared against what you can go out and buy.  

I don't care about the eventual size of the file, but if it can run that well for the finished product...I'm sold.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jul 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed how many post-graduate game students each year don't end up finding work for a year or more simply because they can't break in. This guy is probably in a similar situation (3D environments like this isn't childs play, rest assured), and so is using this as a means of getting his name out there.


According to the site, the author already has a job and is just doing this stuff as a hobby.  Maybe he's looking to change jobs, I don't know, but I hope he's just doing it for fun.  That would make it more likely that the project will get completed and become something really cool (whether that means a game or a tool for making games) rather than just remaining a promising demo.  Of course, who knows how *long* it will take to be usable for others since it's just a hobby, but whatever.


...word is bondage...


----------



## strata8 (Jul 25, 2008)

Xeijin said:
			
		

> There are serious problems with Draw Distance however, even when going into houses there are draw distance problems, which shouldn't happen.


Draw distance problems? I think he just uses fog to cover up the rendering of the outside world, but there was no seperate script for inside, so the fog still appears in the room.


----------



## woland84 (Jul 25, 2008)

After playing with it for a while I must say I'm impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This really looks better then many commercial 3d games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lets hope author makes some game out of this project not just an engine.

Draw Distance is not such a big problem - on older platforms it looked worst. Plus you have to remember that DS is underpowered according to current standards and this is just a homebrew in early stage of development.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm really impressed by this game so far. It has tons of potential to become something really great.
Here's another video of the gameplay


----------



## Commander (Jul 27, 2008)

Simply amazing work, it was cool aswell that you can change who you control which was a nice feature which I discovered by fluke.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Hopefully the creator turns this into a proper game. The whole 3d system looks amazing, but I don't see where this is going in terms of a game.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 29, 2008)

Killermech, your video isn't working.

I really hope he adds some point to this game. It'd be a shame if the creator quits the project.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 29, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Killermech, your video isn't working.
> 
> I really hope he adds some point to this game. It'd be a shame if the creator quits the project.



Weird, it's working over here.
Here's a direct link to it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlmfSEJwEeg


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah it's working now, the url for it was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=undefined
But now it works.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking forward to see what the future progression of this project will be.


----------

